# Thinking of getting rid of Blood Angels (W: Tau, Dark Eldar or £)



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

A brief run down of what I have:

-Predator Annihilator (Las/HB)
-AoBR Dreadnought
-Everything else from AoBR
-5 Assault Terminators
-6 Assault Marines + 1 SM Chaplain w/ jump pack
-4 Bikes, 1 Assault Bike with options
-Rhino
-Drop Pod
-20 Tactical Marines with bits to turn them into Assault Marines (jump packs/arms)
-11 Normal terminators of which 1 has Cyclone launcher and 1 has AssCan.
-One AoBR set still on sprues (including teh Orkz)

They are all cleanly primed Blood Angels Red (Army Painter spray) which is matt and otherwise has the quality of Citadel sprays. The coating is thin and can be redone if needed.

I'm looking mostly for Tau, specifically:

-Any FW air craft (especially Remora Drones)
-Any other Forge World Tau bits _*except*_ battlesuits
-Kroot Hounds (need lots of them)
-Piranhas (must have all options/bits)
-Devilfishes and Hammerheads (or Sky Ray kits including all options)

This is my paint scheme, so I require everything to either be unpainted, primed black, or have a thin coat of paint (no "my first army" unwatered paint jobs  ) :::
_Sending pictures of your Tau minis doesn't hurt anyway!_










I could also use some Dark Eldar, not picky on the paint job as long as it's DARK and also no 3rd edition models:

-Reavers
-Wyches
-Kabalites
-Drazhar, Master of Blades (3rd edition will work on this one)
-Incubi
-Raiders
-Archons


I am also happy to trade them for:

- Decent quality 40K scenery, nature/ urban themed.
- Figure cases/ army transports, Any brand.
- Gift certificates at any online wargames store (getting creative here! :laugh: )
- Feel free to suggest stuff. If you made a cool conversion for either Tau or Dark Eldar that you think is amazing, I want to see it :wink: 

==========================================

As for what I am looking to get, not much. I will accept whoever takes my Blood Angels to come out "on top" value to value ratio wise. I just want to offload them and get something I can use in return.

If I sell them for cash I want to get at least enough to start up my Dark Eldar army. *Meaning 95£!!!!!! Half off!!!*

Let loose!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

After a bit of introspection and currency conversion (  ) I have decided to lower the cash price to 120£ should anyone be interested, which is well over a 65% discount for the marines.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have Dark Eldar, check out my thread here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87656

I would happily trade some of my Dark Eldar for your Marines, or alternatively I would be happy to send you all of the Dark Eldar in the case for your Marines plus some cash via paypal. The flash has made my DE look a little brighter than they really are - the main colour is Regal Blue. I can post up more pics if you're interested.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll have a look and a think!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I did some digging here (Wayland games' prices), and this is the exact cost it would be new:

SPACE MARINE PREDATOR £22.16
2X Assault On Black Reach £90.40
SPACE MARINE ASSAULT TERMINATORS £22.16
SM DROP POD £16.40
SPACE MARINE BIKE SQUADRON £29.32
SPACE MARINE CHAPLAIN WITH JUMP PACK £9.43
SPACE MARINE ASSAULT SQUAD £14.80
SPACE MARINE ATTACK BIKE £12.40
SPACE MARINE BIKE £5.76
SPACE MARINE RHINO £16.40
SPACE MARINE TERMINATOR SQUAD £22.16

SUBTOTAL £219.99

Subtract orks/ rule book from AoBR sets = -45.20£

=174.79

+ Jump Pack and arms bit bag from Bits&Kits ~ 15£

=189.79

I am willing to go down to *half*, 95£. Remember that all these miniatures haven't been painted except for a red primer coat!

Plus, the bikes and jump chaplain are direct only now, saving you some hassle with the deal!

Don't forget to PM me if you want to know what the shipping is to where you live.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a shitload of Dark Eldar but it's all third edition


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for all your terminators?


----------

